
Mr. Wu - apollinaire
https://granta.com/mr-wu/
======
SEJeff
I clicked through to the story planning on downvoting it for being offtopic. I
was wrong.

What a touching story. The world needs more people like Mr Wu.

~~~
mhb
Really? It's pretty opaque what the topic might be to begin with.

~~~
SEJeff
Yes. I dislike the title, and wish it was edited to give a better idea, but
the story is good.

~~~
optevo
At least this story was written deliberately in a style that brought you in,
even if you didn't know where you were going, and you were happy to come along
for the ride.

OTOH there are quite a few articles in HN like "Update 2.1 on
WhizBangBlahBlah" and I have to read half the article before I know what a
WhizBangBlahBlah is and why I might want one. :/

~~~
jpatokal
You misspelled "rilkef":
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18577758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18577758)

------
lawnchair_larry
This is an example of when submissions should have a descriptive title.

------
jason_slack
Maybe a little odd but when I was little I called my grandfather Mr. Wu and I
never could remember why.

------
dhnsmakala
That's it? I was expecting something more at the end.

~~~
reidjs
It did end rather abruptly. Beautiful, but not a great story. Sort of like how
I feel about Westworld.

------
espressomachiat
There are so many lovely subtle references to the Old Beijing warmth and
quirks (such as bellowing into the phone in a fancy cafe).

------
ArtWomb
Reminds me a bit of the landlady in Wong Kar Wai's _In The Mood For Love_ ;)

------
t3hprofit
Loved it! This was a great read. Thank you for sharing

------
pradn
What a wonderful story! Glad to see such a story about China. US news doesn't
do a good job humanizing the people of China.

------
twig_w
Can't believe that table-full of dishes is called smörgåsbord in this article.

------
abdulboriy
Guli

~~~
nkurz
This is an interesting choice for a first post. What does it possibly mean?
Why was this enough to finally get you to sign up after all those years of
reading without response?

In context, are you saying that the piece is "encouraging"?
[https://dictionary.hantrainerpro.com/chinese-
english/transla...](https://dictionary.hantrainerpro.com/chinese-
english/translation-guli_encourage.htm)

Are you Georgian and saying that you "heart" the piece?
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=guli](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=guli)

Are you from a place named Guli and just leaving graffiti?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guli](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guli)

A devoted but taciturn fan of the long distance runner Mina Guli?
[https://www.minaguli.com](https://www.minaguli.com)

Don't leave us in suspense!

------
newen
Sometimes I think the US could do with a communist revolution. Then I realize
the semi-luxurious half acre plot my parents live in will have to be shared
with a couple of other probably very poor families. I don't know, just a
random thought when I read it, and how lucky it is to be in the top 10%
wealthy in the US.

